# High quality wet look wax



## bonnie123 (May 5, 2013)

something thats easy to apply and buff off
for my met blue mg zt-t,recommendations please.
john.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

BMD Origins hand made wax 
Easy on easy off with great results on dark coloured cars.


----------



## bonnie123 (May 5, 2013)

AaronGTi said:


> BMD Origins hand made wax
> Easy on easy off with great results on dark coloured cars.


who stocks it,i guess halfords dont!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I will be doing a review of Origins on a black V70 this weekend weather permitting:thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

bonnie123 said:


> something thats easy to apply and buff off
> for my met blue mg zt-t,recommendations please.
> john.


Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wolfgang fuzion estate wax..............simple as


----------



## del77 (Aug 20, 2008)

after reading loads of posts on here, i bought some vics concourse, ive done my polo this weekend, G3 followed by SRP with a finishing coat of vics and it looks awesome. really recomend this stuff  I got mine from cleanyourcar.co.uk for £20


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

bonnie123 said:


> who stocks it,i guess halfords dont!


Its only available from the man who blends it :thumb:

http://www.blackmagicdetail.co.uk/store/


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Its only available from the man who blends it :thumb:
> 
> http://www.blackmagicdetail.co.uk/store/


As Aaron said, I think they still have a special offer on both samples of wax for £40. They are good sized samples too and will last a while I would have thought.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

R222 /CG XXX both easy on/off


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

del77 said:


> after reading loads of posts on here, i bought some vics concourse, ive done my polo this weekend, G3 followed by SRP with a finishing coat of vics and it looks awesome. really recomend this stuff


another vote for vics concourse here...


----------



## bonnie123 (May 5, 2013)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> R222 /CG XXX both easy on/off


lovely wife you have there.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

DoDo Juice Supernatural Hybrid, the best wax I have used in over 30 years of detailing cars. Fantastic Value for money and makes paint Pop Pop Pop::doublesho


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> R222 /CG XXX both easy on/off


I'd forgotten about R222....



















You won't get much more than 6 weeks protection from it though...


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

How about AS wax or CG Petes 53


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

R222 easy on easy off great look

But as with any wax, prep is of the essence


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

From what I have used

Zymöl Glasur - my personal favourite at the moment.
Sonax Premium Class Carnauba Care - very good in every aspect
Bouncer´s #22 - it´s very good too
Dodo Juice Hard Candy - nice and easy to use but not the most durable (3 mths?)
Vics Concours - it is not the easiest to buff off though

Then from what I´ve heard:

RG #55 should be very good. Don´t know how easy it is to use.
Swissvax waxes are all easy and nice to use (only have Autobahn)
Dodo Supernatural should tick all the boxes - easily.

And then of course the ultimate - R222 but I´ve heard the durability might be just few weeks.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Bouncers 22 or raceglaze 55 both lovely and wet mmmm


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Blackroc said:


> I'd forgotten about R222....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i agree it's not that durable.
Pleasure to use though,i always go back to it..And Vic's of course:thumb:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

ill always say the same its all in the prep. saying that i love the look of autosmart wax dripping and good durability at that


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

By R222 you mean the 100% with the Grey cap right?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Subc said:


> DoDo Juice Supernatural Hybrid, the best wax I have used in over 30 years of detailing cars. Fantastic Value for money and makes paint Pop Pop Pop::doublesho


So what wax have you used?


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

R222 is that the same as P21s , i remember using that many years ago. Good results but doesn't hold well though.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

fordfan said:


> By R222 you mean the 100% with the Grey cap right?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

If you want some luxury high quality wet look wax, its hard to go past the Swissvax waxes. 

If you don't want to spend that much, give Victoria Wax Concours a go. 3oz for £20 is an absolute bargain!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Best I've tried so far is Auto Finesse Illusion.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Offset Detailing said:


> Best I've tried so far is Auto Finesse Illusion.


What makes you say its the best youve used thus far?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think threads like these are a little unfair on the OP, or anyone asking for advice on which wax will make a car look better…

I know for example at least one of those cars has been machined polished by a professional…

How many others have been polished before the chosen wax has been put on?

I know obviously people are trying to sell products and put their favourites out there… but does wax on its own really make that much of a difference…

If the OP for example gets any of these waxes and hasn’t had the car polished, will he still see the same results, or be left a bit underwhelmed that his car paint doesn’t look the same???

Something I’ll be putting to the test very soon with my gloss meter…. 

:thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

J55TTC said:


> What makes you say its the best youve used thus far?


Ease of use and finish. Obviously if the surface is well prepped beforehand the result is even better.


----------



## bonnie123 (May 5, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> I think threads like these are a little unfair on the OP, or anyone asking for advice on which wax will make a car look better…
> 
> I know for example at least one of those cars has been machined polished by a professional…
> 
> ...


great post,many thanks.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Vics concours wax is different from the rest, quite oily and gives a nice gloss finish when layered to polished paint.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Best to polish by hand before, this will clean the paint and will make it more glossy in return, try a product like Autoglym SRP or Autofinsse Tripple, then wax on top such vics concours.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

No one ever mentions Swissvax Onyx for a 'wet look wax' these days. I still think it's brilliant and durability is fair to average. But boy does it look good whiles its there!


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

High quality wet look wax ,, Blackfire midnight sun 'as many wil agree


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

Ihave Onix and VIctorias Red, and I love both.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Def Wax o$tendo glaze was very good!
Dodo Juice SuperNatural
Raceglaze Black Label,
Def Wax Show Edition-soon to be tested. 

Vic concourse was ok I guess. 

My two pence would be spend a few quid and some time improving the paints surface and finish as much as possible, maybe pop a glaze on(Prima amigo or Poorboys Blackhole, megs No7)
Then once your stand back and look you'll be happy with any of the above I would have thought


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Def Wax o glaze was very good!
> Dodo Juice SuperNatural
> Raceglaze Black Label,
> Def Wax Show Edition-soon to be tested.
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Def Wax o glaze was very good!
> Dodo Juice SuperNatural
> Raceglaze Black Label,
> Def Wax Show Edition-soon to be tested.
> ...


What do you mean by Vics "was" ok and def wax OG "Was" good ??? Feel free to explain.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

How about Bilt Hamber Finis wax?


----------



## shandy (Sep 28, 2009)

del77 said:


> after reading loads of posts on here, i bought some vics concourse, ive done my polo this weekend, G3 followed by SRP with a finishing coat of vics and it looks awesome. really recomend this stuff  I got mine from cleanyourcar.co.uk for £20


You mean I got it for you buddy :thumb: but yeah I can vouch for vics concourse, his car looked dripping wet!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Def Wax o glaze was very good!
> Dodo Juice SuperNatural
> Raceglaze Black Label,
> Def Wax Show Edition-soon to be tested.
> ...


I agree to a point, vics is a great budget option that punches well above its weight, you havn't mentioned illusion,which is also a good product. 
Going into more expensive products Def wax o$tendo is great, as is Show ed, used both nothing else comes close, imo of course, i even bought some Bos to see what all the fuss is about and was a little underwhelmed if i'm totally honest, although i do seem drawn to it due to its ease of use so maybe i've misjudged it


----------

